# Request for Info & Photos



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Have an octogenarian friend who sailed on tramps and colliers during the late 1940s and early 1950s. He has given me a list of 7 ships that he sailed on. I am trying to find some details of the vessels and, if possible, photos of the ships to include on a card I am making for him.

Searching the SN forums and Gallery have drawn a blank and googling was just as effective. Can anyone help? 

The vessels (all trading at dates between 1944 and 1952) are:

Auretta (?)
Samholt (Cunard, Liverool)
Jonathan Holt (John Holt & Co. Liverpool)
Brighton (Chapmans. Newcastle)
Hopecrest (Stott, Man & Fleming, Newcastle)
Memphis (Moss, Hutchison, Liverpool)
Hudson Bay (collier)

Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hudson Bay, collier, MOWT 1946, Hudson ss co. Ex LAGOON.
GT.2013. L.272ft. B 40ft. BLDR 39 completed 1941. 
Scrapped 1964.
All the best.
Barney.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Heres the Auretta


Auretta SS British tanker (steamer); 4.571 tons, built in 1935 by Burntisland Shipbuilding. Co., Burntisland for the Chellew Steam Ship Co. (Mgrs. F.C. Perman), London, owners of the ship till 1941. Changed owner to W.H. Cockerline & Co. Ltd., Hull, Britain. Was rebuild in WWII as a transport ship. On 26th February, 1945, the Auretta was in the convoy named T.A.M.-91 with 12 other ships and accompanied by 5 ships. They were on voyage to Antwerp. There was a gale of 8 beaufort from the SW and due to the heavy seas, the convoy was spread in an area of 6 miles. On 2nd March 9am, the Auretta hit a mine. After the evacuation of the crew, the ship quicky sank.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Here is Samholt

Launched as JACOB RIIS, lease lend to Britain. 
1943 SAMHOLT, MOWT (Cunard White Star Ltd, Liverpool) 
1948 JACOB RIIS, USMC laid up James River. 
1959 Scrapped Baltimore.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Three Vessels with that name for same owner

Jonathan Holt (1) Built 1910 by Wm. Hamilton & Co., Port Glasgow, 1917 torpedoed by U-54, 130 miles NW of Fastnet in position 51.24°N, 14.10°W, while on a voyage from Sierra Leone to Liverpool with a cargo of palm oil and kernels. 
1,522 GRT, 251.2 x 38 x 16.2 ft.

Jonathan Holt (2) 
Cargo vessel built 1938 by Cammell Laird & Co., Birkenhead, 1941 torpedoed and sunk by U-97, 350 m west of the Shetlands; 51 lives lost. 
4,973 GRT, 370.4 x 52.8 ft.

Jonathan Holt (3) 
Cargo vessel built 1943 by Cammell Laird & Co., Birkenhead, 1962? sold, renamed Zermatt, 197? scrapped at Split. 
3,778 GRT, 119.1 x 16,1 x 6.6 m.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Ron

Do a site search with Brighton its on SN


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Pics of . Johnathon Holt. Memphis, Brighton, On

www.photoship.co.uk/

Barney.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Brighton*



gdynia said:


> Ron
> 
> Do a site search with Brighton its on SN


Gdynia,
Did that but only came up with pics of Ferry, not the ship that I was looking for. Get similar experience with Google. Many thanks for the data on the other vessels, I was beginning to think he had made them up!

Regards


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

danube4 said:


> Pics of . Johnathon Holt. Memphis, Brighton, On
> 
> www.photoship.co.uk/
> 
> Barney.


Very many thanks for that Barney. SN triumphs again!


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

danube4 said:


> Hudson Bay, collier, MOWT 1946, Hudson ss co. Ex LAGOON.
> GT.2013. L.272ft. B 40ft. BLDR 39 completed 1941.
> Scrapped 1964.
> All the best.
> Barney.


Many thanks for that, Barney. Still looking for a pic, though. Found two other "Hudson" ships but not the "Bay". Grateful for the details though.
Regards


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

danube4 said:


> Hudson Bay, collier, MOWT 1946, Hudson ss co. Ex LAGOON.
> GT.2013. L.272ft. B 40ft. BLDR 39 completed 1941.
> Scrapped 1964.
> All the best.
> Barney.


FYI: Builder 39 (as quoted at mariners-l)is Grangemouth Dockyard Company

If all else fails, there is a book about the Hudson SS Co by Graham Atkinson advertised at £13 at nauticalbooks.co.uk-- it contains many illustrations, but I'm not sure if the "Bay" is one of them. A model of the collier "Hudson Sound" is depicted at deansmarine.co.uk.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

John, I'm not sure if you have a picture of the 'Memphis'.
If not, there's one at this URL:

http://www.rhiw.com/y_mor/ships_photos_03/moss_hutchison/memphis.jpg

Bruce C


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Ron, Google , ship Hopecrest, Lots of info on convoys she was in.
She rescued 23 seamen from the, Louise Moller, which had been torpedoed
13th Nov 1942.
All the best.
Barney.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Hudson Bay :- Built 1941 2,013 GRT. Don't know any further details. There is a photo of her in the ABC of Coastal Carg Ships by H.M.Le Fleming (third Edition). This is sometimes available on specialist booklists. Try Googling Wm.Glynn. Cannot scan as my scanner is kaput.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks to members who have provided pics, details and links, I have been able to find pics of all except the following ships. Although some are a bit raggy, it doesn't matter for my purpose - I'm not going to publish or reproduce them, I'm just going to make up a card with the ships pics and details, as a memento for my old (I beg his pardon) elderly mate.

The ones that I am still short of are: 

*Auretta* - built 1935 Burntisland Shipbuilding. Co., Burntisland. 1941 sold to W.H. Cockerline & Co. Ltd., Hull. Was rebuilt in WWII as a transport ship. 

*Samholt* - . 1943 Liberty ship, MOWT (Cunard White Star Ltd, Liverpool). 1948 reverted to USMC as JACOB RIIS.

*Jonathan Holt* - Cargo vessel built 1943 by Cammell Laird & Co., Birkenhead; 3,778 GRT. 1962 sold, renamed Zermatt.

and

*Hudson Bay* - 1941 collier MOWT (Ex Lagoon). 1946, Hudson SS Co. GT.2013; Scrapped 1964

This last one is a pig to Google - not only is the famous fur trading company still going, they had a fleet of ships, eBay is full of items and mementos associated with that company, and half the ships in the world seem to have travelled to Churchill at some time or other. Putting "ship" and "Hudson Bay" int Google produces so many hits that I'm surprised the server can take it.

Have managed to find the 8 other ships he sailed on so would love to get these missing ones.
Can anyone help, please?


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Johnathon Holt*

Ron Is this the one you want, or the later one .
Pic from www.photoship.co.uk
Barny.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Jonathan Holt*



danube4 said:


> Ron Is this the one you want, or the later one .
> Pic from www.photoship.co.uk
> Barny.


That's the girl, Barney. Many thanks. Don't know howyou found her on photship - I looked there yesterday and again since reading your posting - still can't find her. Thanls again for your help. Only 3 to go.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Ron,
Her name was written as *Johnathan Holt* on that site.(Thumb)


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Jonathan Holt*



ruud said:


> Ahoy Ron,
> Her name was written as *Johnathan Holt* on that site.(Thumb)


Ah! Fiendishly clever. No wonder I missed her. Thanks for that Ruud. Do you have any ideas where I might come up with my missing three?

According to my friend the "Auretta" was in a terrible state when he joined her in Capetown in 1944 and, although they achieved 8 knots on trial prior to being allowed to join an 8-knot convoy home, they had trouble getting out of Capetown against a gale. Once they joined up with the convoy and set off for the UK, they couldn't make the speed and were dropped after a day or so. Had to go unescorted to Freetown, where they then had to wait until there was a 6-knot convoy to Liverpool.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

High Ruud, Well spotted. I could'nt understand why Ron did'nt see her. I must have seen the pic five or six times,and never spotted the different spelling. So much for my observation, must be old age setting in.
All the best.
Barney.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

(Applause) (Applause) (Applause) 

An amazing response from the members once again.

What a response and within 24 hours!

Brilliant.

Brian


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ron Stringer said:


> Ah! Fiendishly clever. No wonder I missed her. Thanks for that Ruud. Do you have any ideas where I might come up with my missing three?
> 
> According to my friend the "Auretta" was in a terrible state when he joined her in Capetown in 1944 and, although they achieved 8 knots on trial prior to being allowed to join an 8-knot convoy home, they had trouble getting out of Capetown against a gale. Once they joined up with the convoy and set off for the UK, they couldn't make the speed and were dropped after a day or so. Had to go unescorted to Freetown, where they then had to wait until there was a 6-knot convoy to Liverpool.


Ahoy Ron,
Yep looked all over, but untill now no results my friend, only one that comes close is this one,a model/plan of a steam collier called Empire Lagoon, so I'm not sure this is the one you're looking for, but will post her as well.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Ruud. I think this is the Hudson Bay. See page 2, this thread. I could not find pic , but found she was ex Lagoon. I missed the Empire bit. Well done.
All the best.
Barney.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Info & Photos*

I have managed to scan a photo of the Hudson Bay. It is in my Photo Express as a JPEG. If anyone can explain how I can get it from there onto this site, I'll willingly try. PC's and I do not make good bedfellows!! Thanks.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

ruud said:


> Ahoy Ron,
> only one that comes close is this one,a model/plan of a steam collier called Empire Lagoon, QUOTE]Ruud, Many thanks. The Hudson Bay was built in 1941 as the Empire Lagoon, so the plans are appropriate. Good shot, goal first time.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Ron,


> Ron
> _____________________________________________
> "So tell me, just how long have you had this feeling that no one is watching you?"


Always had the feeling I've been watched, even now.LoL
Btw, I believe one of the other members[Duquesa] has a piccie of her, as I couldn't find one up till now.But probably will have one, it's just a mess in my home right now, with lot of piccies all over the places to sort out.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Hudson Bay*

Ruud,
Yes Duquesa has sent me a PM and is going to email me a copy of his scanned photo. Thanks again for your help.

Ron


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Ron,Good news, I found SAMHOLT, Try this::-

www.schiffspost.com/flotte_war_samholt.htm

All the best,

Barney.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Samholt*



danube4 said:


> Ron,Good news, I found SAMHOLT, All the best
> Barney.


Fantastic Barney! I had given her up. Duquesa has just emailed me a photo of SS Hudson Bay so I am only missing the Auretta. Get her, and I will have all 12 ships that he sailed on (4 I found by google and site searches, the rest have come from SN members. What a crowd to sail with!

Thanks again


----------

